# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Sollecito Equitalia

## vera1

Ho ricevuto un sollecito (molto strano) di pagamento da Equitalia per posta ordinaria (no raccomandata) relativo a 2 cartelle esattoriali notificate rispettivmente nel 2009 e nel 2011. Non so come comportarmi, da varie ricerche su internet ho trovato varie discussioni sull'argomento tra cui questa: Art 50 Termine per l'inizio dell'esecuzione.
1. Il concessionario procede ad espropriazione forzata quando è inutilmente decorso il termine di
sessanta giorni dalla notificazione della cartella di pagamento, salve le disposizioni relative alla
dilazione ed alla sospensione del pagamento.
2. Se l'espropriazione non è iniziata entro un anno dalla notifica della cartella di pagamento,
l'espropriazione stessa deve essere preceduta dalla notifica, da effettuarsi con le modalità previste
dall'articolo 26, di un avviso che contiene l'intimazione ad adempiere l'obbligo risultante dal
ruolo entro cinque giorni 
3. L'avviso di cui al comma 2 è redatto in conformità al modello approvato con decreto del
Ministero delle finanze e perde efficacia trascorsi centottanta giorni dalla data della notifica.  
Se dopo un anno dalla notifica Equitalia non riscuote, il credito esiste ma non è esigibile. Cioè non può pignorare se non si paga.
Per rendere esecutiva la cartella deve notificare l'avviso ex art 50 di intimazione di pagamento e questo avviso vale solo 6 mesi...poi la cartella torna nel limbo. 
Secondo voi è vero oppure se non pago fanno l'esecuzione forzata? L'importo è di 1.230.00.
Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## marco.M

> Ho ricevuto un sollecito (molto strano) di pagamento da Equitalia per posta ordinaria (no raccomandata) relativo a 2 cartelle esattoriali notificate rispettivmente nel 2009 e nel 2011. Non so come comportarmi, da varie ricerche su internet ho trovato varie discussioni sull'argomento tra cui questa: Art 50 Termine per l'inizio dell'esecuzione.
> 1. Il concessionario procede ad espropriazione forzata quando è inutilmente decorso il termine di
> sessanta giorni dalla notificazione della cartella di pagamento, salve le disposizioni relative alla
> dilazione ed alla sospensione del pagamento.
> 2. Se l'espropriazione non è iniziata entro un anno dalla notifica della cartella di pagamento,
> l'espropriazione stessa deve essere preceduta dalla notifica, da effettuarsi con le modalità previste
> dall'articolo 26, di un avviso che contiene l'intimazione ad adempiere l'obbligo risultante dal
> ruolo entro cinque giorni 
> 3. L'avviso di cui al comma 2 è redatto in conformità al modello approvato con decreto del
> ...

  Questa è la normativa.......

----------


## vera1

Quindi come procedono se non pago quest'avviso ordinario?

----------


## pipelly

Se lo hanno mandato per posta ordinaria puoi tranquillamente far finta di non aver ricevuto nulla.
la posta ordinaria non vale  niente in tema di notifiche.
Attendi intimazioni ufficiali.

----------


## roby

attenzione perchè la questione è molto delicata e non deve essere sottovalutata. attenzione perchè equitalia è lenta ma procede, non guarda in faccia a nessuno... quando è ora di incassare i soldi della cartella equitalia avanza... 
allo stesso tempo è vero che esiste una grande discussione sulle modalità di notifica delle cartelle, ad esempio si veda l'articolo (gratuito): Anche a Genova si considera inesistente la notifica diretta per posta da parte di Equitalia
***
sul Commercialista telematico ci sono innumerevoli altri articoli sullo stesso tema, si veda ad esempio la pagina: Notifiche

----------


## Niccolò

Per i solleciti non mi sembra sia richiesta notifica, in quanto si tratta di un mero invito ad adempiere prima che inizino le procedure forzate. 
Le cartelle sono state a suo tempo notificate, non sono state impugnate, ormai o si paga o Equitalia procede.

----------


## vera1

Quindi questo che ho trovato in un'altra discussione non è vero assolutamente?: *Se dopo un anno dalla notifica Equitalia non riscuote, il credito esiste ma non è esigibile. Cioè non può pignorare se non si paga.
Per rendere esecutiva la cartella deve notificare l'avviso ex art 50 di intimazione di pagamento e questo avviso vale solo 6 mesi...poi la cartella torna nel limbo.*
Ed eventualmente Dopo il sollecito (posta ordinaria) di Equitalia ne arriverà un secondo prima di procedere forzatamente?
Possono mettere il fermo ammonistrativo in uma macchina acquistata con contratto di leasing? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Se lo hanno mandato per posta ordinaria puoi tranquillamente far finta di non aver ricevuto nulla.
> la posta ordinaria non vale  niente in tema di notifiche.
> Attendi intimazioni ufficiali.

  L'atto ufficiale potrebbe essere il pignoramento, a cui fare opposizione (la giurisdizione è civile) non è semplice viste le peculiarità previste dal d.p.r. 602/73

----------

